# IV contaminated in alabama



## hatsuo (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/03/29/alabama.hospitals.deaths/index.html


----------



## Mooha182 (Apr 4, 2011)

"We're going to start an IV on you, are you afraid of needles?" 

Nope, only IV fluids :glare:


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 5, 2011)

*IV fluid foreign substances are not uncommon. Nor is Serratia.*

According to an article we read in nursing college, IV solutions as a class have frequently been found to contain plastic debris from manufacture, traces of plastics-related chemicals. This does not address microflora or fauna, or the debris blood starts to generate as it nears expiration date, or pharmaceutical booboos, or even mistaken labelled IV bags.
We are a remarkably hardy species.
_Serratia_...go to your local supermarket's produce section, look at the sprayers over the produce. _Serratias_ like cool, wet conditions, and if you take a close look you can ususally find a grey beard of fungus, a pink to red stain of _Serratia_, or both. The bottom of your plastic shower curtains may show the red stain. I used to always humble the hospitals my Guard unit was sent to for two weeks by taking apart their cold air humidifers and showing them _S. marcessens_ growing inn the hub of the rapidly spionning wheel they formely used.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 5, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> I used to always humble the hospitals my Guard unit was sent to for two weeks by taking apart their cold air humidifers and showing them _S. marcessens_ growing inn the hub of the rapidly spionning wheel they formely used.



Right now both the grocery store produce sprayers as well as AC units are being listed as likely places to find _Legionella_ species. 

yum yum.


----------



## sop (Apr 8, 2011)

A full investigation has been conducted. High traces of bacteria was found in the company that made the IVs. This is going to be a big court case.


----------

